# LibTech Skate Banana



## docpaulmartin (Mar 1, 2013)

Had a fun week messing around in Japow on a Libtech Skate Banana 2018.
Like the yellow glow in the snow as it glides (reminds me to stay away from yellow snow, which I mostly manage!).
Anyway given a limited budget and the top sheet is the only change on the 2020 model coupled with the fact I don’t particularly like the 2020 graphics, I’m looking to pick up a 2018 Libtech Skate Banana (Parillo-it seems to get labelled as sometimes).
Anyone know where I could get one in half decent nick?


----------

